

Help the Gnome Foundation Defend the Gnome Trademark Against Groupon - okasaki
http://www.gnome.org/groupon/

======
amencarini
It must feel good to build a business on open source software and then try to
kill open source software. Way to go, Groupon!

~~~
Nux
May I quote you? :)

